# Me want - Wheels under $500.



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

Top 3 contenders for everyday flat riding:

*A
SRAM S27AL Comp Wheelset

*B
Reynolds Solitude Wheelset

*C
DT Swiss R 1900 Wheelset

Do you have a better choice for a good wheelset 
in the $500 margin - let me know.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Look through the site of new forum sponsor (but long-time site sponsor) Bicycle Wheel Warehouse whose ad is over at the top right of this page. They have wheelsets for every price range and purpose.

My BWW Blackset Race wheels have been stellar but they're quite a bit lighter than the wheelsets you showed (they're mid to low 1400 grams) at $350 and free shipping right now.

They make their weight with more spokes than the ones you show too (24/28).

What weight are you?


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Rol, Williams, and Neuvation are all high quality wheelsets options in that price range.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

Depends what you are really looking for beyond a price point. Do you want a good all around wheel, an aero wheel for flats/TT's or a light climbing wheel? Or do you want a wheel with lots of flashy stickers on them (sorry that is what stood out the most with the 3 sets you posted)

I think once you answer that question you will get more help here.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mike Prince said:


> Or do you want a wheel with lots of flashy stickers on them (sorry that is what stood out the most with the 3 sets you posted).


You said what I was thinking.


----------



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

Mike Prince said:


> Depends what you are really looking for beyond a price point. Do you want a good all around wheel, an aero wheel for flats/TT's or a light climbing wheel? Or do you want a wheel with lots of flashy stickers on them (sorry that is what stood out the most with the 3 sets you posted)
> 
> I think once you answer that question you will get more help here.



Yes an aero wheel for flats would be awesome, but they all appear to be beyond my price range. I am also big on aesthetics so a nice flashy wheel is not bad. My other option was to wait and save for a Reynolds Assault wheelset.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

... waiting for the day miket gets hired by BWW. Their wheels aren't THAT great. Too bad they're not hiring for their PR department. 
I don't know but I hate working for free.


For $500 check out the ea90 slx, s30 sprint (when on sale) and the rs80 wheelsets. The last 2 are outstanding wheels for 500 and have the looks to match


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> ... waiting for the day miket gets hired by BWW.


I've been waiting too 'Liner but they never take the hint and I didn't know how to approach them. Maybe your post will light a fire under 'em. I'm desperate for a job and would even be willing to lube their nipples, brew tea, answer phones; anything.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

seems to be a lot of interest for the $500 wheelset. I'm in that market too. I'm looking at that BWW blackset for $359 with the Sapim CXray spoke upgrade.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> I've been waiting too 'Liner but they never take the hint and I didn't know how to approach them. Maybe your post will light a fire under 'em. I'm desperate for a job and would even be willing to lube their nipples, brew tea, answer phones; anything.


seems like a lot of dick sucking to me, not down for that...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> seems like a lot of dick sucking to me, not down for that...


Desperate times call for desperate measures. When you've got little kiddies to feed......little shoes to buy..........just sayin'.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I don't have any specific suggestions but given the time of year, look around and you should be able to get more than a $500 wheelset (suggested retail) for $500.

I wend to a few shops last weekend and things are marked way down. But then again I'm in New England where winter comes on fast so maybe good sales are N/A to you. But still, try to let the time of year work in your favor.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

for the kind of riding you mention, the BWW wheelset isn't really the right type since it focused on weight rather than areodynamics. Pricepoint has 2010 Easton EA90 TT wheelset on sale for under $500 down from $850. about as deep a rim you'll find in alloy, Sapim bladed spokes etc.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been looking at wheels in this price range for months and the more I look the more options it seems I have . Rol Volant, Williams 30x, Soul S3.0, American Classic Victory 30, on looks definitely one of my favorites . Question , what are you rolling on now ? 
Check these out http://www.amclassic.com/en/products/roadwheels/victory30.php


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

what about the rol race si's?


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> for the kind of riding you mention, the BWW wheelset isn't really the right type since it focused on weight rather than areodynamics. Pricepoint has 2010 Easton EA90 TT wheelset on sale for under $500 down from $850. about as deep a rim you'll find in alloy, Sapim bladed spokes etc.


Those EA90's look like a GREAT deal!

G


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

G-Live said:


> Those EA90's look like a GREAT deal!
> 
> G


I agree and they look great. But, if you are looking at your wheels, your going to crash. If you are looking at your wheels in the garage, you are not riding. Both of these things are bad in my book.


----------



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

LMWEL said:


> I've been looking at wheels in this price range for months and the more I look the more options it seems I have . Rol Volant, Williams 30x, Soul S3.0, American Classic Victory 30, on looks definitely one of my favorites . Question , what are you rolling on now ?
> Check these out http://www.amclassic.com/en/products/roadwheels/victory30.php



I am rolling on some old Formula Zero rims, came with the bike I got - they must be from 2003 or something.

I like those EASTON EA90 TT, but I am sorta scared of Tubular, what happens when I get a flat? do I just carry glue and all kinds of stuff.

Are tubular tires more for the pro racer who has a team car behind him with a new rim / tire?

What is the deal with rider weight anyways, I am about 190 pounds - does this mean I need more spokes to support my fat ass?

haha.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Rainbow Grease said:


> I am rolling on some old Formula Zero rims, came with the bike I got - they must be from 2003 or something.
> 
> I like those EASTON EA90 TT, but I am sorta scared of Tubular, what happens when I get a flat? do I just carry glue and all kinds of stuff.
> 
> ...


yes...


----------



## AZ.MTNS (Jun 29, 2009)

Rainbow Grease said:


> I am rolling on some old Formula Zero rims, came with the bike I got - they must be from 2003 or something.
> 
> I like those EASTON EA90 TT, but I am sorta scared of Tubular, what happens when I get a flat? do I just carry glue and all kinds of stuff.
> 
> ...




The EA90 TT is a clincher wheelset .


----------



## GPB (Mar 27, 2006)

dekindy said:


> Rol, Williams, and Neuvation are all high quality wheelsets options in that price range.


And Soul...I remain very impressed with his wheels (3.0s) and his support. And being half way around the world, his shipping is about the same as here in the states and his email communication is prompt and always friendly. Not a shill, just a happy customer. Good luck to the OP.

Picture.


----------



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> yes...



Well in the case should I be looking at higher spoke count, deep or shallow rims due to weight? Or should I just stick with my current set up till I gotten in bike shape; meaning I get to know the road a bit more and see what is best for me in the future - damn that almost sounds like some Doctor Phil advice.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Rainbow Grease said:


> Well in the case should I be looking at higher spoke count, deep or shallow rims due to weight? Or should I just stick with my current set up till I gotten in bike shape; meaning I get to know the road a bit more and see what is best for me in the future - damn that almost sounds like some Doctor Phil advice.


buy now! it'll get you on the bike more. go with higher spoke count, 24/28-ish. 

i ride 18/20 and i weigh 150, but i ride in NYC.


----------



## Doba (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been debating a $500 wheelset for months now. I've had my mind set several times now. Currently I'm all about the Ultegra 6700 Tubeless wheels. A set from Chain Reaction with tires comes out to $454. Watching a few eBay auctions for some other options, but think I'm just going to pull the trigger on the Ultegras.


----------



## Doba (Aug 4, 2010)

dbl post


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Doba said:


> I've been debating a $500 wheelset for months now. I've had my mind set several times now. Currently I'm all about the Ultegra 6700 Tubeless wheels. A set from Chain Reaction with tires comes out to $454. Watching a few eBay auctions for some other options, but think I'm just going to pull the trigger on the Ultegras.



Fire it up and let us know how they are. I thought about tubeless for my new set, but didnt see that big return on traction and flat resistance you get with tubeless in mtb.

I pulled the trigger on the Williams cycling system 30 after a few email with the owner about things. They shipped in like an hour (email from UPS), so slow! (sarcasm). I may have to wait a whole day to get them. I want my new toys!!! I will be 20% faster................well in my head anyway.


----------



## austinkicksass (Jul 22, 2010)

if you like the ultegra wheels why dont you step up to the rs80 they use the dura ace rim and the ultegra hub for around the same price.


----------



## mikesjo (May 27, 2010)

I've got the RS80s and I like them though my dad's Neuvation R28s seem to spin for twice as long. I'd get the RS80s over the SRAM wheels, they're cheaper and look nicer  (imo).


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Soul S3.0 wheels. 365 shipped at just over 1500g. Big brand wheels are always lead weights at under $500. Those dt wheels are 1900g.


----------



## campLo (Jul 24, 2008)

I am also looking for a wheelset in this price range. I cant decide on lightweight or aero profile. I was pretty set on the BWW blackset, but wish they came with a deeper profile. I did get a quote from a china manufacture for a 50mm carbon clincher for about $460 shipped. Choices choices choices

Any other suggestions for a lightweight aero profile wheelset at this price point?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

campLo said:


> I am also looking for a wheelset in this price range. I cant decide on lightweight or aero profile. I was pretty set on the BWW blackset, but wish they came with a deeper profile. I did get a quote from a china manufacture for a 50mm carbon clincher for about $460 shipped. Choices choices choices
> 
> Any other suggestions for a lightweight aero profile wheelset at this price point?


https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...27-al-comp-clincher-wheelset-6761.2566.0.html

$500 exact, more aero than BWW, Sram owns zipp, 
And they look beautiful when spinning. people say looks dont matter when you're moving, but i gotta say, my wheels looks good when they spin.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I's say the BWW pure race superlight outspecs the srams for the same price ($599 - 10% off); 27mm rim, Sapim CX-ray (vs. a Sapim bladed spoke on the sram) and are about 200 grams lighter.


----------



## Doba (Aug 4, 2010)

austinkicksass said:


> if you like the ultegra wheels why dont you step up to the rs80 they use the dura ace rim and the ultegra hub for around the same price.


The Ultegra wheels are $100 cheaper for the set and tubeless. The fact that they are tubeless is driving my decision more than anything really. I'm curious to try it out. A friend just picked up a set of RS80s, so I'll be able to give a good comparison if I do end up with the 6700s.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 10, 2008)

I"m in the same boat and I think I'm sold on the Easton EA90 SL's. Online for $500 shipped.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

boostmiser said:


> I"m in the same boat and I think I'm sold on the Easton EA90 SL's. Online for $500 shipped.


I can speak for those wheel directly, but Easton, as a company, is a little tough to deal with on parts and warranty service. I was worried when my Mavic rim need a spoke as I heard they can take a while. It was 2 weeks. My buddy is still waiting for his spare mtb spokes to come in from Easton 6 wks later!! Luckily he doesnt need them right away.


----------



## campLo (Jul 24, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...27-al-comp-clincher-wheelset-6761.2566.0.html
> 
> $500 exact, more aero than BWW, Sram owns zipp,
> And they look beautiful when spinning. people say looks dont matter when you're moving, but i gotta say, my wheels looks good when they spin.


Yeah I have been eying them. They are $404(with 10% code) from PBK and comes with a free cassette.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

campLo said:


> Yeah I have been eying them. They are $404(with 10% code) from PBK and comes with a free cassette.


nice, why dont u check out the S30 sprint also. thats what i've been riding for 400 miles and they're beautiful. beautiful when they're still, beautiful when they spin (unlike many other wheels) They have a good smooth hub that allows me to coast longer than my old set of aksiums. 18/20 spoke, and aero benefits that those lighter wheels dont have.


----------



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

campLo said:


> Yeah I have been eying them. They are $404(with 10% code) from PBK and comes with a free cassette.



Link Please - I try to find the deal but no luck.::


----------



## campLo (Jul 24, 2008)

www.probikekit.com change currency to USA and add s27 f+r wheels to cart. Super10 for 10% off but its $75 for shipping


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

You could go custom with BWW's Pure Aero 30mm rim. You could do DA rear hub and Ultegra front hub and stay under $500 with a sturdy spoke count. I think MIkeT. would call this a "sensible build". 

Later on you could change the front hub out to a DA, there are bound to be some good deals within the next 6-8 months on the DA 7850 hubs since they are being phased out for the new DA 7900 hubs. The 7850 has been a solid hub, cream of the crop in alot of folks opinion.


----------



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> nice, why dont u check out the S30 sprint also. thats what i've been riding for 400 miles and they're beautiful. beautiful when they're still, beautiful when they spin (unlike many other wheels) They have a good smooth hub that allows me to coast longer than my old set of aksiums. 18/20 spoke, and aero benefits that those lighter wheels dont have.


I read quite a nice review on the S30 sprint, I am even thinking of jumping up to $700 margin. But that means more waiting, any places online I should be looking at for killer deals on the s30? Is it best to buy wheels when the year end approaches...


----------



## campLo (Jul 24, 2008)

a buddy of mind received his neuvation m28x's and they are nice. For the price I think they are a steal. I think I might save the money and just get the R28x's. Under $300, 27mm, and aero spokes. Seems pretty reasonable


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Mar 18, 2007)

I recently built up an set for myself that ended up being around $500. I stuck with simple, no-bling parts and have been extremely happy with them so far. To me a wheel is supposed to do it's job silently, the kind of thing you never think about as long as it's doing it's job well...much like a seatpost. Because of this, I chose 24/28 spokes despite the fact that I'm around 150 lbs, and went with standard DT swiss comp spokes (double butted) and kinlin rims. Most of the money went into the White Industries hubset that I chose. They're not super aero, or super light weight ~1600 gr., but I'm hoping for them to be a great all around set that I'll both train and race a bit on. So far after a few short trouble free months, I'm starting to believe that this might be the case. This was my first wheelset build (probably my 5th and 6th wheels overall) and was a lot of fun to put together. Lots of options out there in this price range, but many of them are either 16/20 spokes or 20/24 spokes, so it's up to you to decide how long you need them to last you. I thought about the williams wheels but really wanted to build them myself anyway...and would have chosen the 30x for the 4 extra spokes than the standard 30's. I've just read, heard and experienced too many accounts of failed 24 spoke rear wheels. Pic's of my new set...

-Jeremy


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Good choice and good thinking. Nice wheels.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Tunnelrat81 said:


> I recently built up an set for myself that ended up being around $500. I stuck with simple, no-bling parts and have been extremely happy with them so far. To me a wheel is supposed to do it's job silently, the kind of thing you never think about as long as it's doing it's job well...much like a seatpost. Because of this, I chose 24/28 spokes despite the fact that I'm around 150 lbs, and went with standard DT swiss comp spokes (double butted) and kinlin rims. Most of the money went into the White Industries hubset that I chose. They're not super aero, or super light weight ~1600 gr., but I'm hoping for them to be a great all around set that I'll both train and race a bit on. So far after a few short trouble free months, I'm starting to believe that this might be the case. This was my first wheelset build (probably my 5th and 6th wheels overall) and was a lot of fun to put together. Lots of options out there in this price range, but many of them are either 16/20 spokes or 20/24 spokes, so it's up to you to decide how long you need them to last you. I thought about the williams wheels but really wanted to build them myself anyway...and would have chosen the 30x for the 4 extra spokes than the standard 30's. I've just read, heard and experienced too many accounts of failed 24 spoke rear wheels. Pic's of my new set...
> 
> -Jeremy
> ]


I went with the 20/24 Williams System 30s. I love them. White Ind makes such "bling" hubs. Nice wheels and you built them yourself. I sure can't say that.


----------

